
How India gave us the zero - yarapavan
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180807-how-india-gave-us-the-zero
======
dhamma999
Sums it up well.

The chaos and congestion that’s the hallmark of India’s metropolises reaches
something of a zenith in Bengaluru, where it can take an hour to drive 3km.
Nevertheless, the inhabitants carry bravely on, living as close to the high-
tech campuses as possible – and even on them in some cases – creating start-
ups, designing software and supplying the world with IT products and know-how.
It’s hard to imagine the number of computer chips and bits and programs that
have come from Bengaluru, the number of computers and devices built and
powered. And even more impossible to imagine is the number of binary-system
zeroes it has all taken.

And yet all of this started in India… from nothing.

